# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Voodoo Manufacturing 3D prints 150 Hands in 5 Days

## Brian_Krassenstein

This week, Voodoo Manufacturing and the Enable Community Foundation  have announced a new partnership, as the team at Voodoo 3D printed and  donated an incredible 150 Raptor Reloaded prosthetic hands, in e-NABLE's  single largest donation to date. Printed in five days and about 2,000  printing hours, the hands were created to be assembled right at Autodesk  University Convention in Las Vegas this week--helped along on the  assembly line by Stormtroopers. Voodoo's CEO, Max Friefeld, took the  time to answer some questions for 3DPrint.com, offering more insights  into the partnership in this exclusive interview. Read more at  3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/108951/voodoo-mfg-donates-enable/

----------


## curious aardvark

brilliant ! 

Who knew there were so many people needing prosthetic hands.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Nice work! There is a great need for low-cost prosthetic hands, with over 30,000 children in the USA alone suffering from upper limb amputations. Arguably this is the most valuable use of 3D printing.

----------


## jfkansas

It's not that so many are needing prosthetic, it is that kids as they grow could need up to 10 prosthetics until they can get a more permanent (very expensive) adult model. 




> brilliant ! 
> 
> Who knew there were so many people needing prosthetic hands.

----------


## car3less

so nice  :Smile:

----------


## nguyendq91

it is a good idea

----------

